# Recommendations For good rat toys



## ratmomma17 (Mar 25, 2021)

My two boys that are in the big cage are bored they have chewed my lights and I have looked in all my pet stores near where I live and have not found any rat toys just bunny and bird toys I’m Still a new rat mommy so I really don’t know what toys are acceptable My friend said rats can run on wheels I haven’t gotten them one because I don’t know if they can can they or can they not I don’t trust her because she’s never owned rats


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

It is a bit of a controversial topic, but most believe wheels are not required for rat health and well-being as long as they are free-roaming often and have an active cage setup. Rats require pretty large ones because of their size + tail length, so 12-15" wheels are recommended. Some rats (Esp. males) refuse to run on wheels, while others love them and run on them many times a day. I don't use wheels, because I don’t find them super necessary. But I am curious to see if my rats would run on one. I may end up using one in the future, but we shall see.

Some of the best toys are marketed towards birds and bunnies. Foraging toys are by far the best for rats and they should always have some to work their brain. I like using ones for birds that you can hide treats in. I believe rats should always have at least 1 toy that they can shred and tear apart + at least 1 that you can hide treats in so they can forage. 
Here are a few of my favorites: 


https://www.amazon.com/Creative-Foraging-Training-Cockatiel-Transparent/dp/B07Q987RX6/ref=asc_df_B07Q987RX6/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=385179130215&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7383988059213611080&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013883&hvtargid=pla-847654673735&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=78564975996&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=385179130215&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7383988059213611080&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013883&hvtargid=pla-847654673735










EXOTIC NUTRITION PVC Forager Small Animal Toy - Chewy.com


Buy Exotic Nutrition PVC Forager Small Animal Toy at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com












Amazon.com : EBaokuup 3Pack Bird Chewing Toys Foraging Shredder Toy Parrot Cage Shredder Toy Bird Loofah Toys Foraging Hanging Toy for Cockatiel Conure African Grey Parrot : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : EBaokuup 3Pack Bird Chewing Toys Foraging Shredder Toy Parrot Cage Shredder Toy Bird Loofah Toys Foraging Hanging Toy for Cockatiel Conure African Grey Parrot : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com












Syrian Hamster Exercise Wheel Pocket Pets Silent Exercise - Etsy


This Pet Supplies item by CarolinaStorm has 1762 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Linwood, NC. Listed on Dec 23, 2022




www.etsy.com




-I hope this helps, Vividdonut12


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Also,
Plain plastic ones that you can only jingle or move around are not really good toys for rats. They are too plain and don't provide good enrichment. They need to be able to forage for food or shred it up.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Add lots of levels, hammocks, baskets, dog ropes, branches, boxes, and foraging toys to their cage. My ratties adore all of these!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Rats can run on wheels, and some rats will really enjoy wheels, but wheels aren't necessary for rats like they are for hamsters. Generally, wheels aren't dangerous for rats either, they are only dangerous when they are too small. I recommend at least a 12-inch wheel like this.

As for other toys, I recommend foraging toys (such as this and this) and climbing toys (such as this and this)


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I find toys designed for other pets are often better than the ones designed for rats. Rat toys are not really al that creative. Rats can use most bird and rodent toys but you should shop with sense.


----------

